

Ask HN: Why jsfiddle.com is not owned by jsfiddle.net? - usaphp

If you go to jsfiddle.com it does not redirect you to .net, why is that? Who owns it?
======
heydenberk
Probably because someone else bought it and is asking too much money for it.

